# Twofer Tuesday



## splatek (Oct 27, 2021)

After opening weekend when I saw a reasonable amount of mountain game animals, the season has been slow. I’ve seen a deer here and there, but mostly just squirrels and one raccoon (that in hindsight I wished I’d sent an arrow through).  I was getting so discouraged and was even skipping hunts. Tuesday I had made plans with the woman to hunt early morning. It’s something I don’t get to do often because I help with the one year old while she gets ready for work. Well Tuesday morning came…. And went… and I didn’t hunt. Then I checked some images on the cell cam and wouldn’t you know I had five deer and 



When she saw that, She told me I had better go to the woods “or else!” So after dropping my one year old off at grandma and granddaddy’s house I made off for the hills. 

After getting my stand on my back and my bow ready I started the downhill trek into the hunting area. About 250-300 yards in I heard something, but chalked it up to another acorn dropping on a hollow log. But something about that made me change my gait, both in speed and cadence. Every five to seven steps I’d attempt to make a turkey Yelp or whatever it’s called.  Walked another 75 yards, turn toward a creek crossing and out hops a small bear. All alone. Eating acorns by the creek. We made eye contact at about 35-40 yards but she didn’t seem to mind me being there. Just kept eating. With the wind in my face, every time she bowed her head to eat I moved closer. And  then closer. At twenty(ish) yards I took my stand off my back and readied my shooting tab. A few more steps and I was about 16 yards. Adrenaline high, I released an arrow that hit high. I had just killed my first black bear with my longbow (“the TBG spirit bow “). I didn’t revel in the moment long before I got to work breaking her down. I was alone and let my phone at the truck when I went to retrieve game bags. I’m bad at taking pictures in the field, but I did manage a head shot at the truck. 



Having little confidence in the day, I had no ice in the cooler so I had to run to dollar general. By the time the whole ordeal was over it was about 3 p.m. I texted my woman to let her know about my success and also to let her know there was still plenty shooting light left for me to try and kill a deer or hog. 

After returning from dollar general I grabbed my rifle, 30-06, and decided to make off for a finger ridge where I had spotted mature buck activity about this time last season. However, when I got to my spot it didn’t feel “right.” The strong west wind had changed to a strong east wind. It made me remember last season in this area when I had a strong East wind I bumped a good ten point out of a creek below me. So twenty minutes into the sit, I eased down the tree and started to slip my way to the creek. It was a quarter mile to the creek.  I hadn’t walked forty yards along the creekside when I spotted a black blob moving in and out of some thick Laurel feeding on acorns. He would eat, munch munch , then sit down and sometimes even lay down. it didn’t appear I was going to get a good broadside shot, so I put down my stand and eased downstream and south of him to get a clear shot. He was laying down behind a big red oak trunk where I could only see his head. But I had a clear shot if he stood up and either took three steps right or left. On this particular day he walked left after the second step I exhaled, and in between breaths I squeezed the trigger sending the round 65-70 yards into the side of the bear. He ran about fifteen yards before looking like he had lost his balance and in another fifteen yards he was rolling down the side of the knob only to be stopped by a tree trunk. Death moan five to six times and he was done. 



I took a deep breath. Not only had I just shot my second bear for the season, but I made a seemingly good 65-70 yard shot with no shooting rest. Standing. Not up against a tree, just up to my armpits in cane. I waited about ten minutes before walking over to him and poking him with the end of my barrel to confirm he was dead. But admittedly I only did this because I saw it on a hunting tv show. He was dead and I knew it. I texted/called a few buddies @jbogg @Sautee Ridgerunner @Buckman18 @twincedargap  and @FMBear who were so very supportive b of the day I had. These guys are top notch mentors from which I’ve learned a lot in my three short years of hunting. Only @FMBear  was able to come help pack out. So I walked out to the truck and awaited his arrival. What I didn’t realize I was going to get in addition to some top notch knife work, was a photo shoot. Fred is a super star when it comes to quartering and carrying meat and he’ll make you pose for pictures



one of my cell cams even caught the pack out 



It’s been a tough season and I was getting really discouraged. Second guessing everything from where to hunt to how to tie my boot laces. But I kept grinding. Kept reading maps; inquiring about Intel; talking to anyone that would listen; and kept going to the woods. Proverbs_ 12:27 reads “The lazy do not roast any game, but the diligent feed on the riches of the hunt.” _I am hard pressed to come up with a better quote that describes the feeling I had on this day. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Professor (Oct 27, 2021)

Dang, you caught up in a hurry. Congrats. Your hard work paid off. Two bears and one with a bow. Now you have to go back for that 10 pointer.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 27, 2021)

Excellent job staying after it!


----------



## antharper (Oct 27, 2021)

Great story and even better outcome , congrats ! Way to get it done


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 28, 2021)

Congratulations on your success!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 28, 2021)

Congrats way to get it done


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 28, 2021)

So proud for you Stephen, To get two in one day and one with the long bow!! It don't get any better than that. The Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia are going to be very happy, and you got one with the spirit bow you got at the banquet this year. WOW MAN.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Oct 28, 2021)

Very happy for you man!  In talking to you this year, I could see the discouragement but I knew it was going to happen in just a matter of time. I didnt expect a double in one afternoon but even better!  

Congrats bro!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 28, 2021)

A season can flip in an instant. Congrats on your success.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 28, 2021)

Congratulations, Steve! You da man!!


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 28, 2021)

Great job! The best thing a Mountain hunter can possess is perseverance! 

You did it!! ??


----------



## bany (Oct 28, 2021)

Great day in the woods, congratulations!


----------



## bear claw (Oct 28, 2021)

Good deal all your hard work payed off big in one day. Congratulations.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 28, 2021)

Congrats again Steve!  That’s going to be hard to top.  I still think “Fred’s Skinning and Sherpa Service” has a nice ring to it.


----------



## JakkBauer (Oct 28, 2021)

Awesome work Steve its been fun to watch you gain traction in the hills and come out on top


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 28, 2021)

Congrats man! I know you’ve worked your butt off the past few seasons. Happy you finally connected with the bow!


----------



## WoodlandScout82 (Oct 28, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 28, 2021)

And that folks is how its done!!!  Just doesn't always happen that way.  Huge congrats to you!


----------



## splatek (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks guys, I owe a lot to this forum. Read everything. Asked everybody a question (or ten) and the guys on here were very helpful to this old newbie. 

Got them bears all tagged up and processed today.  Now, I gotta get after a mountain buck, but @jbogg  told me @Sautee Ridgerunner  tells guys where the bucks are, so I’ll be waiting for that message.  In the meantime, the woman and the one year old are loving the bear.  

See y’all in the woods.


----------



## jiminbogart (Oct 28, 2021)

Congratulations. Thanks for the great write up!


----------



## Railroader (Oct 28, 2021)

Hat tip ?!!


----------



## jaydawg (Oct 28, 2021)

What a day!  Be hard to repeat!  Congrats on your success, very impressive!


----------



## Whit90 (Oct 28, 2021)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hard work surely does pay off! Great job!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 29, 2021)

What a day!  Congratulations!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 29, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Oct 29, 2021)

Congrats!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 29, 2021)

Great hunt and a fine read. Congratulations on your kills. Don’t let up on them.


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 29, 2021)

Outstanding!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 29, 2021)

splatek said:


> After opening weekend when I saw a reasonable amount of mountain game animals, the season has been slow. I’ve seen a deer here and there, but mostly just squirrels and one raccoon (that in hindsight I wished I’d sent an arrow through).  I was getting so discouraged and was even skipping hunts. Tuesday I had made plans with the woman to hunt early morning. It’s something I don’t get to do often because I help with the one year old while she gets ready for work. Well Tuesday morning came…. And went… and I didn’t hunt. Then I checked some images on the cell cam and wouldn’t you know I had five deer and
> 
> View attachment 1112466
> 
> ...


That’s awesome! Congratulations!

Off topic…. I bet a skinned bear looks an awful lot like a human hanging on a skinning pole!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Oct 29, 2021)

splatek said:


> After opening weekend when I saw a reasonable amount of mountain game animals, the season has been slow. I’ve seen a deer here and there, but mostly just squirrels and one raccoon (that in hindsight I wished I’d sent an arrow through).  I was getting so discouraged and was even skipping hunts. Tuesday I had made plans with the woman to hunt early morning. It’s something I don’t get to do often because I help with the one year old while she gets ready for work. Well Tuesday morning came…. And went… and I didn’t hunt. Then I checked some images on the cell cam and wouldn’t you know I had five deer and
> 
> View attachment 1112466
> 
> ...


Congrats dude!!   Thats freaking awesome. Really happy for you.


----------



## Back40hunter (Oct 29, 2021)

Great job. Congratulations on the pay off for your hard work!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Oct 29, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That’s awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> Off topic…. I bet a skinned bear looks an awful lot like a human hanging on a skinning pole!


 they look like skinned bears to me. Lol


----------



## doehunter (Oct 30, 2021)

Nice


----------



## splatek (Oct 30, 2021)

blood on the ground said:


> That’s awesome! Congratulations!
> 
> Off topic…. I bet a skinned bear looks an awful lot like a human hanging on a skinning pole!



I didn't hang them. I field quartered them on the ground, on the hide. I've seen a dead skinned human - in school - and the only part of the bear that really reminded me of a human was the hands/forepaws with all the little tendons etc. But I left most of the paw on for rugging out. I guess maybe the biceps area looked a little like a human, I don't think if you walked up on a skinned bear in the woods you would immediately default to skinned human and call 911. I will say they look nothing like a deer that's skinned out. 
Just my 2 cents. Two bears down, so I'm far from an expert. Just had a luck day in the woods.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Oct 30, 2021)

If you hang one up that doesnt have a lot of fat, it looks VERY much like a human. Pectoral muscles, biceps, forearm flexors, etc. 

The skeletal structure is similar enough that the GBI picked up the remains of the skeleton from one a friend of mine killed. They began questioning locals and it took the lab in Atlanta to finally figure out they were bear bones. It made the statesboro herald. Kinda cool thing to have framed next to your bear mount.


----------



## splatek (Oct 30, 2021)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> If you hang one up that doesnt have a lot of fat, it looks VERY much like a human. Pectoral muscles, biceps, forearm flexors, etc.
> 
> The skeletal structure is similar enough that the GBI picked up the remains of the skeleton from one a friend of mine killed. They began questioning locals and it took the lab in Atlanta to finally figure out they were bear bones. It made the statesboro herald. Kinda cool thing to have framed next to your bear mount.



Oh wow. Well the littler one I killed was FATTY. She was a fat bottomed girl for sure. I think between the two I have a few pounds of fat; I am going to render and see what I can do with it. Lauren's work girls want Bear Beard Oil for their husbands.


----------



## rnfarley (Oct 30, 2021)

Great story, congrats!


----------



## splatek (Nov 1, 2021)

Professor said:


> Dang, you caught up in a hurry. Congrats. Your hard work paid off. Two bears and one with a bow. Now you have to go back for that 10 pointer.



Haven't seen that fella this year, I am sure he fell to another hunter. But I am certainly going back for a buck this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2021)

What a story, what a hunt !!  Wow, congrats !!


"Poked 'em with my rifle barrel, seen them do that on TV !!!


----------



## FMBear (Nov 1, 2021)

splatek said:


> After opening weekend when I saw a reasonable amount of mountain game animals, the season has been slow. I’ve seen a deer here and there, but mostly just squirrels and one raccoon (that in hindsight I wished I’d sent an arrow through).  I was getting so discouraged and was even skipping hunts. Tuesday I had made plans with the woman to hunt early morning. It’s something I don’t get to do often because I help with the one year old while she gets ready for work. Well Tuesday morning came…. And went… and I didn’t hunt. Then I checked some images on the cell cam and wouldn’t you know I had five deer and
> 
> View attachment 1112466
> 
> ...


Proud of you buddy & glad I could be part of this day!


----------



## fullstrut (Nov 4, 2021)

What an awesome day you had. Love then to your Story. Great way to put in perspective with that verse. Kudos my friend.  Hopefully many more to come your way! Congrats


----------



## splatek (Nov 4, 2021)

fullstrut said:


> What an awesome day you had. Love then to your Story. Great way to put in perspective with that verse. Kudos my friend.  Hopefully many more to come your way! Congrats



Thanks man. I was certainly feeling blessed that day. Luck had a lot to do with it for sure.


----------



## splatek (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks to everyone who said Congrats. I've been after a bear for a bit and it's been a struggle. 

I just finished up a batch of bear oil/grease rendering. For Halloween everyone was requesting my annual venison chili, and all were surprised to learn this year's chili was bear chili. Every man was eager to try it, and it even spread through the 'hood and I had neighbors come down asking for a taste. Almost 100% of the women were not keen on it, until their male counterpart had encouraged them, and then they were into it. I made about 3± pounds of bear meat chili. My instapot was literally filled to the brim. There was maybe one spoonful left by the end of the night. I was hoping to have enough leftovers to last me a few nights dinner, but... 

To say the folks around here like bear meat is an understatement.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 5, 2021)

splatek said:


> Thanks to everyone who said Congrats. I've been after a bear for a bit and it's been a struggle.
> 
> I just finished up a batch of bear oil/grease rendering. For Halloween everyone was requesting my annual venison chili, and all were surprised to learn this year's chili was bear chili. Every man was eager to try it, and it even spread through the 'hood and I had neighbors come down asking for a taste. Almost 100% of the women were not keen on it, until their male counterpart had encouraged them, and then they were into it. I made about 3± pounds of bear meat chili. My instapot was literally filled to the brim. There was maybe one spoonful left by the end of the night. I was hoping to have enough leftovers to last me a few nights dinner, but...
> 
> To say the folks around here like bear meat is an understatement.


You gotta keep them meals on the hush like hunting spots. Lol


----------



## splatek (Nov 5, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> You gotta keep them meals on the hush like hunting spots. Lol



Aren’t you the one that posted a map of where you killed one? lol


----------



## Dana Young (Nov 6, 2021)

Congrats on the two bear day.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 6, 2021)

splatek said:


> Aren’t you the one that posted a map of where you killed one? lol


Haha, hey I try to learn from my mistakes. I have a lot of learning left to do too.


----------



## splatek (Nov 6, 2021)

chrislibby88 said:


> Haha, hey I try to learn from my mistakes. I have a lot of learning left to do too.


 
Haha me too
Was just playing man.


----------



## Mattval (Nov 6, 2021)

splatek said:


> After opening weekend when I saw a reasonable amount of mountain game animals, the season has been slow. I’ve seen a deer here and there, but mostly just squirrels and one raccoon (that in hindsight I wished I’d sent an arrow through).  I was getting so discouraged and was even skipping hunts. Tuesday I had made plans with the woman to hunt early morning. It’s something I don’t get to do often because I help with the one year old while she gets ready for work. Well Tuesday morning came…. And went… and I didn’t hunt. Then I checked some images on the cell cam and wouldn’t you know I had five deer and
> 
> View attachment 1112466
> 
> ...


*So Cool!  Great Job!*


----------



## HardlyHangin (Nov 7, 2021)

Congrats steve!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 7, 2021)

Man congrats!!!! I havent had a twofer Tuesday since before my married years in my mid 20s


----------



## Swampdogg (Nov 16, 2021)

Congrats splatek , what a day in the woods to remember


----------



## HardlyHangin (Dec 5, 2021)

splatek said:


> Thanks to everyone who said Congrats. I've been after a bear for a bit and it's been a struggle.
> 
> I just finished up a batch of bear oil/grease rendering. For Halloween everyone was requesting my annual venison chili, and all were surprised to learn this year's chili was bear chili. Every man was eager to try it, and it even spread through the 'hood and I had neighbors come down asking for a taste. Almost 100% of the women were not keen on it, until their male counterpart had encouraged them, and then they were into it. I made about 3± pounds of bear meat chili. My instapot was literally filled to the brim. There was maybe one spoonful left by the end of the night. I was hoping to have enough leftovers to last me a few nights dinner, but...
> 
> To say the folks around here like bear meat is an understatement.



How did rendering the fat go?


----------



## cliffdweller (Dec 5, 2021)

My goodness what a story!! Absolutely awesome hunt! Those bear hunts can get crazy in a hurry...one time I ended up in the same tree as a bear over in blue ridge,  neither one of us could get out of the tree fast enough...he beat me to the decision,  he slid down the poplar like a fire pole and jumped right before we met face to face in the climber...I sat there covered in bark shaking for an hour...crazy


----------



## splatek (Dec 6, 2021)

HardlyHangin said:


> How did rendering the fat go?



Awesome
I cook with it and made beard oil


----------

